
Show HN: I built an all-in-one customer support platform - glenn_noora
https://noorahq.com
======
glenn_noora
I built Noora because I wanted a plug and play customer support platform that
could handle the whole user journey - whether it be people asking for help,
them requesting new features or announcing new features to them.

The advantage of integrating all of these customer interactions together is
that Noora can start to automate a lot of the stuff that just doesn't happen
with a busy customer support team - such as delighting someone by following up
on a feature request when it actually ships.

